# Hilfe. Versthe euch net (Rückenschwimmer )



## UnnaMichi (21. Juli 2009)

Habe heute bei mir einen __ Rückenschwimmer im teich gefunden der Weiß am körper ist mit hell blau bis grau am kopf und mit roten augen bitte klärt mich mal zu diesem tehma auf Gruß micha


----------



## axel (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe. Versthe euch net (Rückenschwimmer )*

Hallo Michi 

:willkommen

Wär schön wenn Du uns mal Dein Teich in "Mein Teich und ich" vorstellst .
Zum Rückenschwimmer hab ich das hier gefunden 

http://www.plingfactory.de/Science/...ect2/Heteroptera/Source/Notonecta glauca.html

lg
axel


----------



## UnnaMichi (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe. Versthe euch net ( Rückenschwimmer )*

Also Er ist etwas Größer Hat 6 Beine 4 kurze 2 lange Farbe halt Weiß bis Cream am Rücken am Kopf Blau Grau mit sehr Großen Roten Augen Foto werde ich heute noch machen am Abend spätestens 
Gruß Micha


----------



## Ernie (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe. Versthe euch net ( Rückenschwimmer )*

Hallo Micha,

ne Cam um Bilder zu machen hattest Du nicht , oder ??


----------



## UnnaMichi (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe. Versthe euch net ( Rückenschwimmer )*



Ernie schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ne Cam um Bilder zu machen hattest Du nicht , oder ??



net schlimm hatte ich doch geschrieben lade ich sofort mal hoch


----------



## UnnaMichi (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe. Versthe euch net ( Rückenschwimmer )*






By unnamichi, shot with FinePix S8100fd at 2009-07-22




By unnamichi, shot with FinePix S8100fd at 2009-07-22


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe. Versthe euch net ( Rückenschwimmer )*

Hallo Michi,

wenn man bei Google nur das Wort "Rückenschwimmer" eingibt, bekommt man gleich die ersten zwei Ergebnisse mit soviel "Aufklärung", wie man sich nur wünschen kann:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rückenschwimmer
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/winsekt/waskaef2.htm
http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/MZ/001/00041-rueckenschwimmer/MZ00041-rueckenschwimmer.html


----------

